# Sigma Tower 1, Al Reem Island, Abu Dhabi



## NobbyColon

Hi

I bought an 3 bed apartment on Al Reem Island, Abu Dhabi (Sigma Tower 1, Plot RT3-C11, City of Lights) back in 2008 which was originally due for completion in May 2011. Green Emirates Properties who are the sub-developer under Tamouh are now telling me that completion is likely to be at least June 2013 albeit they have kept us informed of the these delays.

I would like to know if anyone has any details of the status of the infrastructure in the City of Lights as I know at least 8 buildings are planned for completion this year and hence elements such as chilled water, power and drainage / sewerage systems must be nearing completion.

Does anyone else out there own an apartment in Sigma Tower 1 or 2, if so I would be very pleased to make contact.

Finally, has anyone out there successfully negotiated a full or partial return of deposit (I have put down a significant sum amounting to 30%) where the building / apartment / development has been delayed even if in fact it is still planned for completion at a later date.

I look forward to hearing from anyone with any details!

Kind regards


----------



## pmcgar

*Sigma 1 Abu Dhabi*

Hi Nobbycolon..

Did you ever get any details on sigma 1?? I am also an investor. Living in Dubai, I plan on going to see them in the coming days.


----------



## NobbyColon

Hi pmcgar

I have spoken to Mismak and to Tamouh and it seems the project wont be complete until the end of this year. Its very frustrating that Mismak cannot provide a completion date and really unacceptable especially given the already very long delay. On the positive side at least it is being completed...! If you hear any further news please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## alexstas1988

Please let me know if any of you would like to sell the property.

Alex 
Edwards and Towers Real Estate


----------

